# Swift/Autocruise Condensation on the rear wall



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

My Autocruise Starpirit (Swift built in all but name) 2011 build 2 berth seems to be producing a small amount of damp in the rear nearside corner. I shows itself as a small area of damp on the bed cushion and seat swab showing as one lamp of 3 on my damp mete over a small area next to the wall only. No actual damp shows in the wall construction or window area when tested. Any views?
Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

take it bak to the Swift dealer for a comprehensive damp check, including the floor underneath.

cabby


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If you are using a home damp tester rather than the professional kit, you will find that the damp is likely to be considerably worse that your metre shows.
Don't know who your dealer is, but Johns Cross are near you and have an excellent reputation. It is a pity that they have been banned from this forum as I am sure they would have offered help very quickly.
Gerry


----------

